# mounting table plate to router



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

New here (just introduced myself over in the Introductions forum) and have just started building a table using MANY of the pictures, suggestions, etc. that I have gained from this site (so thank you all already!). I started off by laminating 2 24"x36" 3/4" MDF sheets, topped it with laminate countertop material (what is that stuff called exactly?) and wrapped it in poplar. I've learned alot already just doing that part! And can tell that this will not be my last router table...

I ordered the "universal" router table plate from Harbor Freight (harborfreight.xxx/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331) to mount my new Bosch 1617 fixed base to, but have not recieved it yet. I'm starting to think about how to best mount the router to the plate and found this post: routerforums.xxx/9862-post17.html which becomes more clear each time I read it. Question(s) are: does the plate I ordered come with a "centering guide" as described by Mike? And is the "shaft" that Mike describes a centering alignment pin like the universal one found at MLCS here: mlcswoodworking.xxx/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc1.html#Universal_Centering_Alignment_Anchor If I need a centering alignment pin to do this, will the MLCS one work or should I get the Bosch specific to my router? And one last one for now... what is the best source for the black knobs that many of you use on your fences and jigs?


Thanks!
Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You can't post a URL until you have posted 10 items ..it's a spam stop thing..
BUT you can post the url like below,, just drop the http call..

routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6412-mounting-table-plate-router.html

and anyone that wants to read the link to can just copy and paste the addess into the bar and it will load up.

"what is the best source for the black knobs that many of you use on your fences and jigs?"

Knobs ****
Dave you can get many types from Rockler.com

But You can also make your own easy and quick, and you will save tons of money..

I have made many jigs and the knobs can put a dent in your billfold real quick..

http://www.routerforums.com/42539-post14.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4464-jig-storage-shop-made-knobs.html


========



===========


----------



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

bobj3 - wouldn't let me do that either?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Can't help you much with the mounting plate questions.
Will Ditto what BJ said about stores being 'proud' of those plastic knobs.
And his system for shop made ones is a good one.

If you do decide to buy ready made --
Watch for a sale at Rockler or Woodcraft.
Rockler frequently has a kit of T-track, knobs and bolts all for $10.

Word of warning - something I learned the hard way --
Not all knobs bolts and tracks and tracks are the same.

The bolts that are made to go in the blue T-track sold by Rockler are too large for knobs and T-track made by Incra.
By the same token -- the bolts made for the Incra knobs and track are too thin for the Rockler knobs.

There is no one right answer -- but one handy thing about Incra -- their stuff is all made around standard 1/4" hexhead bolts -- 

Just some words of wisdom gained through personal errors -
Your mileage may vary --


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dthompson

Mark ( the Admin.) of the forum is getting sharp...and pulging all the holes 

The only way around it now is just " HI " to just of the posted items on the forum until you get over the 10 item posted thing.. 


===========


dthompson said:


> bobj3 - wouldn't let me do that either?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

I also ran into the same error with the tracks and slide nuts.

So I said the heck with it and now I put my own slots in with Tee-Slot router bits and Key Hole router bits for the slots and make my own hardwood slide ins with hardwood and I buy one or two sizes of toggle bolts, the norm is 1/4 x 4" and 5/16" x 4 full thread type and with just a quick grind on the heads to put on two flat sides they work great for all the slots, when I need the wide tee slot nuts I take some Oak and run it on the router table and make a 3 ft. long one and cut off what I need , and by putting a tee nut in place...they are all the same all the time...also the tee nuts are almost the right size for the slots and by just grinding the sharp points off they work great also and at 1/10 the price it's big saving...the barrel nut on the tee nuts are just right size...with just a touch on the grinder to get them to slide right in,,...


Just just tips from a old cheap SOB wood worker 


======


Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Can't help you much with the mounting plate questions.
> Will Ditto what BJ said about stores being 'proud' of those plastic knobs.
> And his system for shop made ones is a good one.
> 
> ...


----------



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll keep posting until I can add the url's in my first post! It will make things slightly more clear.

I also just came across a method of doing what I'm asking along with complete instructions for building your own table and fence. I'll also post that link when I have 10 posts


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dthompson

Out Witt Mark, and drop any calls in the address that look like Net commands like 
com,ed,etc.. and just use " xxx" in the line and I'm sure many will get.. 

just tell them what to put back in the address and where 

" dictionary.reference.xxx/search?q=mirro "
" google.xxx "

com/ would be the command to put back in the address to get it to load up.

just replace the xxx with com 
==============


dthompson said:


> I'll keep posting until I can add the url's in my first post! It will make things slightly more clear.
> 
> I also just came across a method of doing what I'm asking along with complete instructions for building your own table and fence. I'll also post that link when I have 10 posts


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, the accessories needed are from Rousseau and can be ordered from Woodcraft and other vendors. The template is the surest way to get a nice installation, I have used mine many times. The centering kits are for different routers and provide thetransfer screws, mounting screws, centering disk and alignment pin for under $5... how can you go wrong? You will love your set up.


----------



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, taking bobj3's suggestion, I edited my original post to include the url links. Just replace the .xxx with com

Mike - I can't seem to find a "centering kit" particular to the 1617. All I see is the "centering cone" sold by Bosch: boschtools.xxx/tools/tools-detail?H=175983&G=54660&I=58202&T=0

Also, here is the link for a complete table build that I came across yesterday: wealdentool.xxx/acatalog/tips_18.html

Again, replace the .xxx with .com


----------



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

I found the centering kits on woodcraft... strange that there isn't one specific to the Bosch 1617? 

woodcraft.xxx/family.aspx?familyid=3803&mode=details#tabs


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This will help members looking for specific kits:
http://www.rousseauco.com/centersyschart.htm

Once you know the kit you need your local Woodcraft can order it for you.

The kits contain a centering disk which snaps into a PC size mounting hole, a 1/4" alignment pin, transfer screws and mounting screws.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dthompson

That worked just fine now you can just click on the url below

http://boschtools.com/tools/tools-detail?H=175983&G=54660&I=58202&T=0
http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_18.html

JUst A NOTE *** THANKS for the link (wealdentool) for the How-To-Build-A-Router-Table this is one of the best one I have seen...  

Many ask how to make one and that How-To will show anyone how to do it from square one to the complete router table setup...thanks again 

Mark show put this one up as a sticky note on the forum....


==============
================




dthompson said:


> I found the centering kits on woodcraft... strange that there isn't one specific to the Bosch 1617?
> 
> woodcraft.xxx/family.aspx?familyid=3803&mode=details#tabs


----------



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

Mike, thanks for that chart. Just ordered the centering kit from Woodcraft. 

Yeah, that Wealdontool tutorial is the best one I've come across. Between his method and the BenchDog method of inserting the plate in the table (both are very similar) I think I can pull this off. Now I just need the stuff to show up at my house!


----------

